# Pixels (2015)



## Swarmy (Apr 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XAHprLW48no[/YOUTUBE]​


> In 1982, in the hopes of establishing peaceful communication with extraterrestrial life, NASA launches a time capsule into outer space containing images and footage of Earth life and culture. However, aliens misinterpret enclosed video-feeds of classic arcade games as a declaration of war, specifically Pac-Man, with the Earth being him, and the aliens being the ghosts. They attack the Earth using the games as models for their various assaults, including Pac-Man and Donkey Kong. Their technology creates three dimensional, holographic, pixels that change form and are capable of turning any form of matter into more of itself. President William Cooper (Kevin James) calls upon his best friend since childhood, former 1980s arcade champion Sam Brenner (Adam Sandler), who is now a home theater installer and had a previous relationship with William's wife (Jane Krakowski). To combat the video game characters, Brenner decides to lead a team of retrogamers (Peter Dinklage and Josh Gad) to defeat the aliens with various technology similar to those used in games.



Thoughts?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm getting embarrassed just watching the trailer


----------



## Yoona (Apr 16, 2015)

What did I just watch ...?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2015)

They straight up ripped this off a Futurama episode


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> They straight up ripped this off a Futurama episode


Exactly what I thought of. Just embarrassing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 16, 2015)

Feel bad for Adam Sandler. The only movie he's been in in recent years that was successful was Hotel Transylvania, and he had no involvement in making it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 16, 2015)

I definitely think that the concept of this movie is quite interesting and cool, being an old-school gamer, but I do not like the fact that it stars Adam Sandler and Kevin James, since I am not fond of them, so I am conflicted about it. Should I endure those two actors to see a movie with an interesting concept, or should I forgo an interesting movie to spare myself the torment of seeing those actors?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 16, 2015)

watched the trailer a month ago then I don't even bother to make a thread here coz its so stupid 

I doubt this movie will be a big hit


----------



## Jeff (Apr 16, 2015)

They would have been better off ripping Jurassic Bark.

Or you know, the episode that brought a nation of bros to its knees.

Trailer looks shitty though.  They think they are smart with this whole video game thing and ohhh Wreck it Ralph, ohhhh retro gaming feels...but the fact of the matter is anything with Adam Sandler anymore turns away more people than it attracts.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 17, 2015)

Let's hope Peter Dinklage makes it watchable.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 21, 2015)

The movie was probably one of the best Adam Sandler movies in years.  It was a fun watch.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2015)

I just saw this movie last night, and I enjoyed it greatly!

I shall first mention the elements of the films that I did not like. First, it still portrayed negative stereotypes regarding nerds, in that two of the main male characters were depicted as anti-social and unattractive, with one of them desiring a female video game character (and also living with his grandmother in a poor imitation of Howard Wolowitz from _The Big Bang Theory)_ and another having a romance that was, to me, rather obvious wish fulfillment by the film makers. This is the 2010?s, not the 1980?s; nerds are now cool and mainstream, and no longer lonely losers at the edge of society, as was the case in the distant past. Also, both Eddie?s request for a threesome with Martha Stewart and Serena Williams, as well as the fact that it was granted, were utterly ridiculous. Even worse was the fact that Q-Bert randomly transformed into Lady Lisa without any explanation and that she reciprocated romantic advances from a random stranger whom she had just met only hours ago; at least Sam?s relationship with Violet was given time to develop over the course of the entire film. Also, why was Lady Lisa realistic in appearance, and not pixelated, as were all the other constructs (other than the obvious reason of displaying the actress?s attractiveness)?

On the positive side, the battle scenes were very awesome, and Ludlow was very humorous with his conspiracy theories and his awesome room full of electronics. I played many (actually, nearly all) of those classic video games when I was young, so this movie was a very nice nostalgic experience for me, and I definitely did like how the main characters used their skills and strategies from playing the video games to defeat the constructs. While I often find children in movies that center on adult characters to be annoying, Matty was actually useful to the plot in how he provided advice for Sam when Sam?s usual tactics proved to be ineffective against Donkey Kong.

One other complaint that I have is that the extra-terrestrial invaders themselves were never shown; their constructs were everywhere, but their true forms were never seen; perhaps the mothership was controlled by a central artificial intelligence program, leaving no need for independent and external beings?

Also, this is very minor, but why was Raj, the Indian man who asked his girlfriend to marry him, not returned to India, when all the other abducted people were returned to the same location from which they were abducted?

When Violet said ?let the nerds take over,? I was very pleased; now that nerd and geek culture is mainstream, they have ?taken over,? in a certain sense, which makes me proud to be a nerd (especially since I was a nerd before they were cool).

Overall, this film was best for its action scenes and nostalgia factor, since it was sorely lacking in plot or character depth. If anyone here is still wondering about seeing it, I would recommend that you do so not expecting a masterpiece of cinema; enjoy the battles and cultural references, but try not to take anything else too seriously, since this film is not exactly very positive or progressive with most of its character portrayals and interactions. It was good to see this film once, but I doubt that I shall see it, again.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 28, 2015)

I like Adam Sandler movies. Not embarrassed at all admitting I have a shitty sense of humour.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2015)

Movie had potential with the concept.  Even had Adam Sandler not acting like a jackass.  The script reeked of Sandler though and made the movie worse than it should have been.

@DDJ: The aliens' form was shown twice.   Once when the transmission from Reagan was coming in and again at the very end after the credits.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

Watching today. God help me.


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2015)

I feel like you're much better off watching this instead.

[YOUTUBE]T7MDMdfcRfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]i_UQRn3wDyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

this stuff about the woman turning into a hero for the sake of being Gad's love interest is disgusting btw


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

WTF?

Okay I just saw the film.

*The film is perfectly fine.*

I don't understand the hate AT ALL.

And a women didn't become a hero for Gad's love interest. That was one of the alien things that turned into a female character he liked. It was a gag set up early on that he was in love with this fictional character that suddenly became real at the end of the film.

The actual lead female character in the film was amazing. She was a lieutenant general and worked as part of the presidents tech team. She was a great female character. She wasn't a 'love interest'.

I don't even like Adam Sandler, and I liked this film.

Dinklage was great. Everyone did fine.

There was no stupid Sandler toilet humour.

I don't understand the hate for this film. It was no worse than Ant-Man.

I don't get it. Somebody who saw the film please explain to me what the problem was.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

What did you think of it then?

I'm not saying it was amazing or groundbreaking. There are stupid things in the script I guess. But it wasn't a bad film really. It was a sci-fi action comedy and it did it's job.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, I just watched a really good cam copy, and I don't agree entirely with Tari, but at the same time, I will say it wasn't a complete fuckup either. Probably Sandler's best film in a while, but I cannot stress enough how saying that doesn't mean much.

It was neither amazing, nor absolutely horrible. But I would say maybe a step below a stable 7/10. So more like a 6/10.

The classic video game characters were the main draw of course, but I felt there was not enough exposure for them, especially with how quickly the games were over.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would give it a 7/10 I think. Maybe a 6, but not below that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't seen it, nor am I going to pay to see it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen it, nor am I going to pay to see it.



Don't pay for it. It's not worth watching in person. More like a quick skim through movie on your PC.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

I've heard it's so bad...if anything I'd DL/rent and watch with others to ridicule. But probably not.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

But it's not so bad. I don't get it. I don't like Sandler and I hate toilet humour.

Nothing I usually hate about Sandler is in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

PIXELS IS THE WORST MOVIE EVER!

I'm not falling for your tricks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Even as a joke.  How dare you guys mention Ant Man.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

But I hated the trailer too and I wasn't even excited about seeing this.

I'm genuinely confused right now.

Ant-Man was no better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> I don't understand the hate for this film. It was no worse than Ant-Man.



The fuck wrong with you?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 28, 2015)

Look! The film wasn't bad! Why won't anyone believe me?

I liked the film!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay movie not as bad as I expected it to be as stated by reviews. It's better then any movie sandler has done since funny people.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Look! The film wasn't bad! Why won't anyone believe me?
> 
> I liked the film!



Nobody is saying it was Uwe Boll levels of bad. But it was not a good film. And basically a tier slightly below decent. Which is what I call 6/10 territory.

The kind of film you would illegally stream on a boring, lazy day, when you have nothing better to watch.

Essentially instead of raging about the time you wasted watching the film because it was so bad, it's one of those films where you feel nothing after watching it, because it doesn't invoke enough reaction out of you because it was neither on the lowest nor highest end of the quality spectrum.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

> Nobody is saying it was Uwe Boll levels of bad.


Everyone is saying that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Everyone is saying that.



It's not a good film, but Uwe Boll territory is a different level of shit tier all on its own, man.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Okay movie not as bad as I expected it to be as stated by reviews. It's better then any movie sandler has done since funny people.


This is correct.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

But saying it's better than other recent Sandler films is not saying much.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

It's better than Ant-Man.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 11, 2015)

lol i just watched It is funny in some parts, 
but with real major flaw


*Spoiler*: __ 



just because they are old school gamer know the pattern etc, how they can be better than Army guy at 
1. accuracy using gun
2. Racing/driving
3. have Athleticism as good as pro athlete (DK stage)

and also not to mention how you cheat (use cheat code) in game while playing lol
and how Tyrion can make his car super fast using cheat code, it does not make anysense   

and also if lady lysa (ninja girl) have conscience do other game char have one too?
the centipede, the galaga etc, do they "alive"? granted it was self defense but it feels different knowing the MC kill living being lol


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

I thought this movie was well done. Kept my attention. I like both Adam Sandler and Kevin James so this was a great combination for me. I think the movie had a good plot and a smooth flow.


----------

